# render, grout or cement



## 1woma (May 3, 2011)

Sorry guys another question.......What do you prefer to use for your walls? and why?BTW its for snakes not lizards


----------



## Tinky (May 3, 2011)

Poly, sealed and shaped. Waterproofed and coverd in several layers of cement render, coloured with oxides.

Hint: Look at the sticky.


----------



## 1woma (May 3, 2011)

Tinky said:


> Poly, sealed and shaped. Waterproofed and coverd in several layers of cement render, coloured with oxides.
> 
> Hint: Look at the sticky.


 
i have, but some everyone uses something different so thought after trial and error people may have a favourite


----------



## her_xr6t (May 3, 2011)

i used Mortar, its easy to work with and forms hard as and has minimal dust when its set only down fall is it makes what ever your making real heavy.. mind you i would think all the cement things would..


----------



## Tinky (May 3, 2011)

It is a bit of personal preference. I have used grout, mortar and different cement combinations. Some are easier to work with than other. The reason that I use render with a waterproof PVA sealer, is that it gives a nice texture, and is relativly cheap.

Really it is up to you. Just make sure that your creation is waterproof, removable for cleaning, and robust enough to cope with your animals.


----------



## 1woma (May 4, 2011)

Tinky said:


> Really it is up to you. Just make sure that your creation is waterproof, removable for cleaning, and robust enough to cope with your animals.


 
Ooops its not removable.......

i got the render and pva yesterday, just about to do my first coat


----------



## Hoyle00cdn (May 5, 2011)

Sam.Ange said:


> i used Mortar, its easy to work with and forms hard as and has minimal dust when its set only down fall is it makes what ever your making real heavy.. mind you i would think all the cement things would..


 Mortar works, but be sure to mix it proportionally with brick sand, otherwise you end up with very brittle stuff.


----------



## J-A-X (May 5, 2011)

Hoyle00cdn said:


> Mortar works, but be sure to mix it proportionally with brick sand, otherwise you end up with very brittle stuff.



which is exactly why i prefer either grouting mix or render, no hassles with crumbling creations, it depends on the size of what i'm doing, something small i'll use the grout, render on the large jobs.


----------



## 1woma (May 5, 2011)

tellyou what trying to find render at bunnings was an effort, noone knew.... but we finally found it and i have started FINALLY!!!!!! looks ok so far, fingers crossed.


----------



## J-A-X (May 9, 2011)

LOL, i had the same trouble, its found in the trade section where they keep all the big bags of cement mix. - ours is next to the permapine timber, not sure if all the store layouts are similar.

Dont forget the pics 1woma


----------



## Dipcdame (May 9, 2011)

lol - try going to Bunnings to ask for 'dry lube'. the girl, to her credit, kept a straight face, till she called the guy over to help!!

(oh, needed the stuff for a retractible metal tube that couldnt be anywhere the WD40 or anything wet and greasy!!)


----------



## J-A-X (May 9, 2011)

Oh the joys of being female in a 'male stronghold' 

i've got plenty of stories but maybe we should make another thread LOL......


----------

